
Do you put effort into how you dress? Is looking your best important to you? - aguzzi94
Me and my co-founder are building an app that helps people decided what to wear and buy.
Our mission is to take the guesswork out of looking your best and save all that time wasted in the process.
Any insight about the problem or the way you approach wearing clothes and your shopping habits would be immensely valuable.
Thank you.
======
Porthos9K
I'm fat. I'm not as fat as I used to be, but I'm more likely to get rich than
I am to get skinny (and keep your unsolicited advice to yourself).

No matter how assiduous I am about grooming, I will still be fat. No matter
how well I dress, I will still be fat. Not being a slob doesn't outweigh being
fat.

Your app isn't going to help me. It will do nothing but collect my data for
you to sell to DirectXL and other retailers catering to fat men, and they
probably already have me on file.

